# Mission Valley retriever club Field Trial Ronan, MT



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any News on the trial?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series (28 dogs):

1,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,13,16,17,18,21,23,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,39

I didn't seen the first series, but as I drove by, the gun stations looked very tight with a short flyer and long memory bird.

The second series has a go bird on the left thrown right to left straight across a channel. The dogs must run down a hill, swim across the channel, and climb back up a hill. There is a very long memory bird on the right thrown left to right into or near water with a splash in front of a big pond. The dog must go down the hill, angle across the channel of water, and run down a flat field to the edge of the pond. There is a point of land between the line and the gunner. I suspect the dogs who square the channel are losing sight of the gunner because some have climbed to the ridge of that point point of land to see where they are and then angled back down to the bird.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open began with an in-line triple with two retired with water and cover a big factor in the success of the dogs. The first bird down was the middle distance bird in the middle thrown right to left. The bird lands in the middle of the third of three channels of water that connect to a pond on the left. The line to this bird skirts the shore of the pond and goes across two channels and into the third. The second bird down is on the left thrown left to right across a channel and into a thick stand of tules. The last bird down is the long flyer on the right shot left to right from a position up a slope from the other two marks. There is a channel enroute to that mark as well. I saw the first 10 dogs and, although some had problems with the mark on the left, the most troublesome was the middle mark. Some dogs got in the pond to the left of the line to the mark, swam to the end, and got lost on the hillside above the mark. Some took a good line but missed the bird and continued up the slope and hunted there. Of the dogs I saw, there were several handles on this bird and of those some that had to be helped because they could not be handled to the mark. Someone timing it said the first few dogs took between 7 and 10 minutes per dog.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur started with a triple with two retired. The first bird down is on the right and very long and hard to see in the morning light. It is thrown left to right and apparently across a channel of water although it is hard to tell from the line. There is also a channel of water up front to angle across. The second bird down is short and on the left thrown left to right into a field with multiple round hay bales. The middle mark is the flyer shot left to right and falling behind several scattered bales of hay. Although there have been some hunts for the two shorter marks, the long mark is proving to be the key bird. Some dogs have squared the channel and taken a line way to the left of the mark and gotten lost. Of those that made it to the long bird, some have put up significant hunts and some eventually had to be helped.

The Amateur stake was asked to delay its start until 9:00 while the Derby and Open started at 8:00.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Amateur has four dogs to run in the morning, starting at 9:00am: numbers 9,10,11, and 12. Partial callbacks are 1,6, 7, 8, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 27, 28, 29, 32, 33, 40, 42, 43, 44, 48, 50, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 66, 67, 68, 69, 73.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Great commentary, Judy! Thanks for the test descriptions, they are much appreciated. Good luck with Trek!!!!!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby callbacks to fourth - 1 3 4 5 6 8 9 13 16 17 21 23 24 25 28 29 30 31 32 34 36 38 39


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

I assume that the open won't finish til this am. So f someone could post callbacks when they are available ---many thanks.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open callbacks. 1 4-8 10-12 16-19 21 25 26 28 29 33 35 36 38 40 43 45 48 49 51-53 60 62-64. 66-68. 70-72. 74 75 80 81 83-87.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Placements:

1st - LaVeau - McNeill
2nd - Yogi - Christie
3rd - Rocky - van der Lee/Fangsrud
4th - Windy - Heard
RJ - Toby - Kolstad

There were many JAM's and I will try to get them when I go over to the Qual which just started.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to 3rd series (36 dogs):

1,6,7,8,10,11,12,16,17,18,19,26,28,29,33,36,38,40,43,45,48,49,52,62,63,66,68,70,71,72,75,80,81,83,84,85


----------



## ida richards (Jun 10, 2012)

Way to go, Ellen !!! Congrats to you and LaVeau !!!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

AM Results? How did 10 and 48 do? Tebow and Rio

And how did Rio do in the Open? #18?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

JAM's earned in the Derby were:

1,3,4,5,6,8,16,17,28,29,30,32


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Call backs to the 4th Series:

7,10,11,12,18,26,28,36,43,49,63,72,75,84,85


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the 4th Series

7,20,33,42,50,55,56,59,60


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Callbacks for all three stakes still running:

Open to the 4th series (15 dogs):
7,10,11,12,18,26,28,36,43,49,63,72,75,84,85

Amateur to the 4th (9 dogs):
7,20,33,42,50,55,56,59,60

Qual to the 3rd (22 dogs):
1,3,4,5,6,10,12,14,15,16,17,19,21,22,24,25,27,28,31,32,33,34


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Open callbacks to 4th--7, 10, 11, 12, 18, 26, 28, 36, 43, 49, 63, 72, 75, 84, 85.

Amateur is to the 4th, don't have callbacks.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reporting. Looks like Rio is still in.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Need to add number 17 to the callbacks for the Amateur. We start at 8:00am in the same general area.  Number 7 starts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry. The person I got the callbacks from didn't have #17 listed. Good luck to all.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

There was an inquiry from the handler and I guess he is back.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> There was an inquiry from the handler and I guess he is back.


Way to go Rocky!!!!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st AFC Biggun's Wild Rose Warrior MH O/H Alice Woodyard
2nd Fargo So California O Russ Stewart/Florence Sloane H Florence
3rd AFC CAFC Jazztime Bluegoose's Skatch O Anna & Larry Calvert H Larry
4th Riverside Renegade O/H Joe Braverman
RJ Clearwater's North Star O Bill & Lorna Kolstad H Bill

No other JAMS awarded.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Russ said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st AFC Biggun's Wild Rose Warrior MH O/H Alice Woodyard
> 2nd Fargo So California O Russ Stewart/Florence Sloane H Florence
> ...


Good on all the finishers. Nice to see I know them all.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the placements and Jams in the Am.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats Russ!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go Alice and Rosie!! Congrats also to Florence and Cal, Larry and Skatch, Joe and Jake and Bill and Dallas on your placements in a very challenging AM. Well done.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Qual results:
1. 10 Cutter o/h A Schlosser
2. 25 Cody o C. Smith h Fangsrud
3. 31 o D Coleman h M Taylor
4. 6 o M Buckmaster h Fangsrud
RJ. 21 Star H A Watson
Jams. 5, 17, 32, 34


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results with a disclaimer. I heard pieces of these placements from a variety of sources so I hope they are right:

1st - Dash - Snarr/Remien
2nd - Moto - Crouch&Vandebrake, Jr./Vandebrake
3rd - Jackie - Tierney
4th - Josie - Gardave/Fangsrud

Sorry I don't know the RJ or JAM's.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Open Results with a disclaimer. I heard pieces of these placements from a variety of sources so I hope they are right:
> 
> 1st - Dash - Snarr/Remien
> 2nd - Moto - Crouch&Vandebrake, Jr./Vandebrake
> ...


RJ #11 Livvy - Bill McKnight
Jams: 10, 18, 26, 36, 63, 84, 85


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mike and Kareen 0m the Open 3rd place and to Sydney ad Eric on the 4th.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Annette said:


> Congratulations Mike and Kareen 0m the Open 3rd place and to Sydney ad Eric on the 4th.


Thank you, Marie! I'm glad I talked Mike into running her. He did a great job!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st AFC Biggun's Wild Rose Warrior MH O/H Alice Woodyard
> *2nd Fargo So California O Russ Stewart/Florence Sloane H Florence*
> ...





Judy Myers said:


> Open Results with a disclaimer. I heard pieces of these placements from a variety of sources so I hope they are right:
> 
> *1st - Dash - Snarr/Remien*
> *2nd - Moto - Crouch&Vandebrake, Jr./Vandebrake*
> ...




Congrats Russ...Don Remien,and Brooke V.....nice going guys


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Way to go Jackie! Congrats Mike and Kareen! Special way to go to Laveau and Ellen! Speaks well for your amateur training group!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats to the Calverts and Skatch on the Amateur 3rd!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks, Barry! Yes, training with Ellen at home has been very enjoyable and our dogs are having some success! We are glad she and Rob came up to The Mission Mountains as the amateur training group is awesome here, too!


----------

